# Caddy Puppy here!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, we're within a few hours of puppies. Caddy has a 'bubble' showing and right now is just trying to sleep. Here is a pic I just took of her in her whelping box
[attachment=41488hoto_125.jpg]

i'll keep everyone updated! We're in a 'hurry up and wait' mode right now.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck, Stacy!!!! :grouphug: I hope that Caddy's delievery goes smoothly and is an easy one!!! rayer: 

I can't wait for a puppy update!!! :yes:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 28 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641824


> Well, we're within a few hours of puppies. Caddy has a 'bubble' showing and right now is just trying to sleep. Here is a pic I just took of her in her whelping box
> [attachment=41488hoto_125.jpg]
> 
> i'll keep everyone updated! We're in a 'hurry up and wait' mode right now.[/B]



OMG - how exciting - she looks comfy - Good luck Stacey and tell Caddie I said thank you !! :wub:

Oh and an extra big thank you for not keeping us up till the wee hours and having them at a great time when most time zones will be awake ... :thumbsup: 

Yayyyyyyyyy SM's having new babies today


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, does everyone have a drink yet? This anticipation might be alittle stressful.....


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

This is exciting! I hope all goes extremely well for Caddy and her babies. :Flowers 2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, this is so exciting!!! I'm praying that all goes well and Caddy has an easy delivery!!! rayer: :heart: rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

HOW EXCITING!!!! This is great news!!!

Caddy we are sending you lots of love :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: 

Go Caddy!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!!! Can't wait to hear and see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:dothewave: Go Caddy! :dothewave:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh praying you have an easy delivery little Caddy! Will be watching for the births of your babies!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh gosh, I can hardly wait........Caddy, push hard and get those little pups out!!!!! We want to see them!!!! :yes: :drinkup: :yes:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: YAY!! Go Caddie!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=41491ace_worried.gif] Praying everything goes well with Caddy & babies. rayer:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

The miracle of life! It is exciting!

May it all go well!!!! rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg how exciting :smheat: I've been waiting for the babies :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub: :wub: PRAYING FOR AN EASY DELIVERY :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How exciting! I can't wait to see what she has!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck Caddie I hope you have an easy delivery. Jill :smheat:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

rayer: Praying that all goes well.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Way to go Caddy!!! I can not wait for an update!! Daisy and I will keep her in my prayers for healthy pups and an easy, quick and painless delivery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers that everything goes well for Caddie and her pups!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I hope all goes well for you and Caddy! We're all here with you!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Caddy, tell you Mom that she just can't RUSH Mother Nature and that it takes a little time to have the puppies.

Hope you have an easy labor. rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my heavens, you must be on pins and needles. Here goes another prayer for a nice and easy delivery and healthy pups and mom! I can't wait to hear more news! I know where I'll be spending most of my time today *hits refresh again to check for news*


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How exciting!!! I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

we're on pins and needles stacy, how is the little mama doing??? so exciting, can't wait to see more info!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, I hope everything goes well with Caddy. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Do we know how many pups she'll have? I can't wait to see pix.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It's been 3 hrs. Caddy......PUUUSSSHHHHHH! :shocked:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm worried rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Luck Caddy!! Cant wait to see puppy pics!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Come on, Caddy!! I'm rooting for two now. Deb called me to check on the mommie. Her internet is out, so I told her I'd call her if anything happens!
:dothewave: :dothewave: :cheer: :cheer: :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When Stacy had Caddy xrayed, they saw 3 puppies.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian: Go Caddy Go!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: 
:cheer:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck Stacy and Caddy - I hope the delivery goes smoothly with no complications and all puppies are healthy!

:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Let's everyone put out positive vibes... picture everything going quickly and successfully ... :Sunny Smile:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Waiting on pins and needles for those pups. I hope everything is going ok.

Where are they?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im getting worried here!! Where are our puppies!?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm checking on the progress too. Is Caddy having contractions?







Joy


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck, Caddy :wub: - I don't envy what you're doing right now! Bonbon and I hope your delivery goes as easily as
possible and that your babies are healthy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet Caddy. :Flowers 2: Bless you and your babies. rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Last word I got from Stacy there was a bubble. Caddy was resting.
Let's send one big prayer for her and her puppies :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I am on the iPhone on standby


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, push 'em out big mama! :wub: puppytime! arty: 

may her birthing process be a smooth one. :grouphug:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

whats the bubble you all are talking about. Sorry, never experienced this before. I hope she is doing well, but it seems this maybe an all nighter. I'll be praying everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm really worried now :bysmilie:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok an update. Caddy is at the ER vet, she stopped contracting with the puppy barely out and i took her to the ER vet (don't even get me started on how much I hate the ER vet) 

The puppy did not make it, it had been too long. It was a girl and Caddy is still at the vet and they are going to try oxytocin. She is very dehydrated and they are going to try to get her to deliver the puppies before going for a csection.

I hope that the other two puppies are just born healthy. Ok, heading back to the vet office now. My poor Caddy.

Why do I want to do this again?????


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness how on earth did I miss all this excitement??? Now I'm worried too. Praying for Caddy and her precious puppies.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 28 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642022


> Ok an update. Caddy is at the ER vet, she stopped contracting with the puppy barely out and i took her to the ER vet (don't even get me started on how much I hate the ER vet)
> 
> The puppy did not make it, it had been too long. It was a girl and Caddy is still at the vet and they are going to try oxytocin. She is very dehydrated and they are going to try to get her to deliver the puppies before going for a csection.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so sorry she lost her first girl. :grouphug: Praying they save the others and Caddy will be ok.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Stacy, I will be praying for Caddy, her puppies and you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry she lost the first puppy. I am praying for Caddy and the other puppies... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Stacy - I'm so sorry!! Poor :wub: Caddy - I hope the other two babies will be okay. :Good luck:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that she lost her first pup. :smcry: I will pray that she is ok and that there are no further complications. rayer:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that Caddy lost a baby girl and is having problems  I hope the other puppies and Caddy come out of this healthy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Caddy and Stacy sending you lots of hugs and prayers!
rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

omg ..i wish i had known..suga had a bubble too :smheat: i know how it feels ..take care , :grouphug: :grouphug: praying for you..jo


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 28 2008, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642012


> whats the bubble you all are talking about. Sorry, never experienced this before. I hope she is doing well, but it seems this maybe an all nighter. I'll be praying everything goes smoothly.[/B]





The bubble is the amniotic sac in which the puppy grows within the uterus. Human babies are born in an amniotic sac too. Have you ever heard a woman say prior to delivery that her water broke? That's the amniotic sac that's ruptured.







Joy


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hang in there Stacy and Caddy. :grouphug: 

I am so sorry about the little girl puppy. :smcry: 

Praying now that the others come healthy and soon. rayer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:crying 2: I'm so sorry! Praying for you and Caddy! rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's so sad when that happens. I've had several Lhasas that would push only to a point and I knew that if I didn't get the puppy out right away, I would lose it.

Poor Caddy. She's not good at free whelping. I pray that she is OK and that the other 2 puppies are healthy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: Sending up prayers for Caddy, puppies, and your family Stacy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh my... i'm so sorry. i hope the other pups and caddy are ok. my heart is with you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, Stacy..... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm so sad about the loss of the first little girl. Praying real hard that Cady is Ok as well as the two remaining puppies.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I hope Caddy's doing OK and the pups are fine and healthy. I'm really worried. I hope we get an update soon that alls well.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Stacy. Hopefully, the others and Caddy will be fine. ((((Stacy))))


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry for the loss of the first little girl :grouphug: I hope Caddy is OK and the rest of the puppies are born healthy :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! I'm sorry about the loss of Caddy's first baby girl. I pray that Caddy is okay and her other pups are too. Jill


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just logged on for today and Caddy & you were my first thoughts.

I'm sorry to hear she lost the first little girl. I hope the others are healthy and happy.

We are all sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry Caddy lost her baby girl :smcry: Sending prayers for a healthy and safe delivery for Caddy and her 2 puppies.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I am soooooo sorry about the lose of the little girl pup. :smcry: Prayers for Caddy & the other 2 pups. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry about the little girl! Praying that Caddy and the other two pups have a good birthing process. I know you are upset............


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

rayer: Saying prayers for a safe delivery for the rest and for you and the sweet little mommy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

very nerve racking!!
Hang in there Stacy & Caddy!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smcry: Oh Stacy, I'm sorry, I hope Caddy is alright and they deliver the babies for her. rayer: Please Lord, help Caddy and her babies. rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: praying for caddy and her babies rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers to Caddy...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been gone all day and am just now seeing this thread. Oh, Stacy, I hope Caddy and the other two babies will be alright. I'll be watching for another update.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Stacy I am so sorry that Caddy lost the first baby. You and Caddy are in my thoughts and prayers that the rest of the delivery is successful. :grouphug: rayer: :heart:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Hugs, hugs, hugs



I will be thinking of you and Caddy and the pups and I am so sorry about the first one.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so sorry. I am talking to Deb and she feels terrible, too. I hope that Caddy and the other pups will be fine.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I think we are crazy doing this, huh? Nerve wracking, but worth it in the end. Hang in there Caddy and Stacy. I hate ER vets too.

Tina


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
I just got a call from Stacy and Caddy just delivered a healthy baby girl! The third baby is still on the way, so hang on to your hats for more. Kisses to Caddy, new puppy and Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 28 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642107


> Hi Everyone,
> I just got a call from Stacy and Caddy just delivered a healthy baby girl! The third baby is still on the way, so hang on to your hats for more. Kisses to Caddy, new puppy and Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


 :aktion033: Oh so happy to come and find that so far so good and Caddy had a healthy little girl :aktion033: .. now just have to know the more and of course Caddy are fine as well!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank God for the good news! rayer: Hugs to you! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I'm so sorry Stacy :smcry:




Heavenly Father, I give you praise for who you are, The Almighty God, you know everyone and everything, I ask Lord that you would be with that sweet little mother Caddy, Lord I ask you would be with the puppies she is trying to give birth to, I ask Lord that you would have your hand on the vet and that all will go well. I don't understand why bad things happen, I guess it's part of living down here, one day we will see you face to face and then we will have all our questions answered. Only you know why that sweet baby girl had to go to the bridge. I ask Lord that you would be with Stacy and her family, Lord give them peace as they wait, wrap your arms around them all, I ask this all in the precious name of my Savior Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 28 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642107


> Hi Everyone,
> I just got a call from Stacy and Caddy just delivered a healthy baby girl! The third baby is still on the way, so hang on to your hats for more. Kisses to Caddy, new puppy and Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oh, yeaaaaaa!!! :smheat: 

Wonder if I should edit her title and put an update to her latest post number?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 28 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642118


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 28 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642107





> Hi Everyone,
> I just got a call from Stacy and Caddy just delivered a healthy baby girl! The third baby is still on the way, so hang on to your hats for more. Kisses to Caddy, new puppy and Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oh, yeaaaaaa!!! :smheat: 

Wonder if I should edit her title and put an update to her latest post number?
[/B][/QUOTE]
please do am on my ipod


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 28 2008, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642121


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 28 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642118





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 28 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642107





> Hi Everyone,
> I just got a call from Stacy and Caddy just delivered a healthy baby girl! The third baby is still on the way, so hang on to your hats for more. Kisses to Caddy, new puppy and Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Oh, yeaaaaaa!!! :smheat: 

Wonder if I should edit her title and put an update to her latest post number?
[/B][/QUOTE]
please do am on my ipod
[/B][/QUOTE]

I added post #87 to the subtitle. :thumbsup:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my gosh, how did I miss this thread?!

I was wondering how Caddy was doing!

I'm so relieved the second puppy is healthy, 

and the third is on the way! Let's go Caddy! 

We're all rootin' for ya! You can do it!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

TG! I'm so glad things are going better now. Can't wait to see the update that the next baby is doing fine too and Caddy is OK. This really is nerve racking. 
Prayers for Caddy and her babies.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry about the loss of the first puppy, but so happy the second was delivered successfully. 

I sign off for a couple of hours and miss all of the excitement.

Praying that all goes well for Caddy and the pups!

Linda


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok lets get the pep squad going!!! 
This is for you Caddy girl...
Lets all join together with........ 
<div align='center'> :cheer: Push it out ! :cheer: 
:cheer: Shove it out !! :cheer: 
:cheer: Way out !!! :cheer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

A GIRL!!!!!! arty: 
Hang in there Caddy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Sep 28 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642107


> Hi Everyone,
> I just got a call from Stacy and Caddy just delivered a healthy baby girl! The third baby is still on the way, so hang on to your hats for more. Kisses to Caddy, new puppy and Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



Great news! Praying #3 will arrive safely, too! rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stacy just called again....Caddy is going in for a c-section for puppy #3 so please say your prayers for her now. :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I hope everything goes well!!

I'll definitely keep Caddy and the third pup in my thoughts and prayers! rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck Stacy and Caddy. I'm glad to hear baby #2 is safe and well so far and I'm sorry about the first baby girl. It's so scary every time..


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

:shocked: :smcry: Oh my! Oh I'll be praying for all of them. I could never be a breeder, I just couldn't. My nerves could never take it! 

C'mon Caddy girl, come through this safe and healthy! rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sadly puppy #3 didn't make it, but Caddy did not have to c-section after all.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, my heart is just breaking for you. I'm so glad Caddy didn't have to go through the c-section and that one pup lived. I can't imagine how hard it must be to lose the two others though. You're in my thoughts and prayers and I hope all remains well with the one baby and of course with Caddy too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, poor little Caddy :smcry: . That is awful to carry 3 pups around and only have one survive. :grouphug: Stacy, my heart is just breaking for you and Caddy. :sorry:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear Caddy lost puppy #3.

I'm sure your new little girl is something truly special :wub2:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. I'm very glad that #2 and Caddy are ok.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry :smcry: about the lose of the 2 pups Stacy.Hugs to you & Caddy & her little girl pup. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: i'm so sorry Stacy :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I am so sad for Stacy and family. :smcry: :smcry: 
I hope Caddy and baby girl puppy have a speedy recovery from the birthing process. 
:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Stacy, my heart is just breaking for you. I can only imagine the heartache and disappointment. I'm hoping and praying that Caddy and her precious, and obviously VERY special little girl are doing well. She will certainly need a very special name, our little miracle girl. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about the last little puppy......Poor Caddy!!! I hope she bonds well with her!!!! She will be one special litte lady!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry about the two precious little souls who didn't make it. I hope Caddy doesn't grieve over them too much. Will she realize the loss? I just don't know about that type thing.

I am so happy, though, that at least the second precious little girl made it. She is a miracle baby, and I know you and Caddy are both going to just love and mother her to pieces! I am glad that Caddy did not have to go through the c-section. It has been a grueling day for her, and for you, and hopefully she will be feeling better soon. I pray you both will be able to rest tonight.

My prayers are still with you, Caddy, and her special little girl.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh No, I'm just sick for you and your family and poor little Caddy, she has been through so much. Auntie Dee sends love to you all, and especially the new baby. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Stacy - :sorry: , so terribly sorry for the loss of Caddy's two pups. Poor little Caddy - please give that brave little girl
some extra hugs for us when she's feeling well enough... :smcry: :smcry: I hope the surviving baby will be strong and healthy!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy, 

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry about the loss of these two precious pups. :bysmilie: 

Bless sweet Caddy and this special little girl pup. May this wee little one grown and thrive. rayer:

Hugs, :grouphug: 

Carina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of the two puppies, but so glad our Caddy is okay. What a miracle the surviving puppy is.

Poor Marina. This is going to be so hard on her.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Poor babies :bysmilie: I hope Caddy and Baby Girl #2 are happier now and recover quickly :wub: Sad that Caddy's whelping didn't go as smoothly as hoped - glad that she had help and didn't have to have a C-section. 
My thoughts are with you Stacy (and Caddy) rayer: 

Kylie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, Stacy, I'm so sorry about Caddy's two pups. :bysmilie:

I'm just thankful that the second pup made it. She really is

a miracle pup! I'm praying that Caddy makes a full and speedy 

recovery! She is one brave little doggy. :wub: Give her a 

big kiss and hug for SM! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Stacy!!! Poor Caddy!!! I can't imagine the heart break that you and your family are feeling!!! :grouphug: 

I'm sure that Caddy's baby girl is truly special!!! She is a lil miracle!!!

You and Caddy will be in our thoughts!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just have to thank EVERYONE for their kind words and support!!!

We are back home from the vet and Caddy and Puppy are doing fine. Caddy actually looks better than I thought she would! Of course, she's been having IV fluids all afternoon, that might have something to do with it! 

[attachment=41500:0928082121.jpg]

Here she is eating some vanilla yogurt. You can see the puppy tucked away by her back legs. I don't think she is 'mourning' the other pups, I think she would be VERY upset if there wasn't a pup for her to mother though. Puppy has been nursing and weighed 5.6 when I got her home.

I want to thank Sheila Riley for the MANY phone calls today and being so supportive! She really helped me out today. And thank you Tami for being my updater! One thing I know now is that I NEED Oxytocin on hand since Caddy will stop contracting too early. She had to have 4 shots of Oxytocin at the vet. #3 was a boy, so she would have had 2 girls and a boy.

Marina wants to name this puppy Scully (she's been watching too many Xfiles episodes) That will not be the name, however, LOL. 

i'll try to get some better pics later!

I still have to say, I HATE the ER vet. HATE THEM. <strike>and I won't even talk about the $1200 bill</strike> They wouldn't let me (or the puppy) see Caddy for HOURS. I had to pull a little attitude so they would bring Caddy out to me so I could get the puppy with her! :smmadder:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so truly sorry that poor Caddy lost two pups. My very best wishes and thoughts and prayers are being sent to you and Caddy and the new pup for a speedy recovery.

With lots of good wishes being sent your way,

Deborah


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Stacy, I'm so happy that you and Caddy and puppy are home safe and sound from the horrible ER vet. Kisses to Caddy and the new puppy from me and Stewie.
Hugs,


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:grouphug: hugs to you, caddy, and baby scully  i'm glad baby scully (you know that name will stick LOL) is getting lots of time with caddy now that you're back from the vet. the buttercup will send out baby announcements printed on peanut butter jars to all of her friends
xoxoxo,
ann marie and the "big congrats to momma caddy" buttercup


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so sorry about the loss of the two puppies, but am so happy that Caddy is doing well and that she has one baby to care for. I will keep you and Marina in my prayers. 

I look forward to updates as "Scully" grows - and pics.

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got home from work and saw this thread. Stacey i am so sorry for the loss of baby girl #1 and baby boy. I'm happy to hear that Caddy and baby girl #2 are doing fine. Give Caddy and little miracle girl a hug and kiss from me. I'm sending prayers to you and your family. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad your two beautiful girls are home now. I hope everyone has a restful night! [attachment=41501:big_hug.gif]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

To Caddy and you lots of love and licks from Mateo and hugs from me!

And to Mateo, Frank and Chowder's new little sister.......WE LOVE YOU!!!!!


Lots of hugs from your Big BrO MateO


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 28 2008, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642208


> :grouphug: hugs to you, caddy, and baby scully  i'm glad baby scully (you know that name will stick LOL) is getting lots of time with caddy now that you're back from the vet. the buttercup will send out baby announcements printed on peanut butter jars to all of her friends
> xoxoxo,
> ann marie and the "big congrats to momma caddy" buttercup[/B]


Yes, Baby Not!Scully is getting lots of mommy time and she is making sure Not!Scully is keeping nice and warm.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, Stacy, I'm so sorry Caddy had such a difficult delivery and I'm very sorry for the loss of those little ones. :crying 2: I'm relieved Caddy is back home with her new baby girl and that you can get some well deserved rest. Lots of hugs! :grouphug: Glad Baby Not!Scully is staying nice and warm, too. :wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 29 2008, 01:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642219


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Sep 28 2008, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642208





> :grouphug: hugs to you, caddy, and baby scully  i'm glad baby scully (you know that name will stick LOL) is getting lots of time with caddy now that you're back from the vet. the buttercup will send out baby announcements printed on peanut butter jars to all of her friends
> xoxoxo,
> ann marie and the "big congrats to momma caddy" buttercup[/B]


Yes, Baby Not!Scully is getting lots of mommy time and she is making sure Not!Scully is keeping nice and warm.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Caddy is such a good mom. I am so glad she didn't have to have a c-section.

How is Marina handling the loss of the two puppies?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

now get some rest :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Sep 28 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642212


> I just got home from work and saw this thread. Stacey i am so sorry for the loss of baby girl #1 and baby boy. I'm happy to hear that Caddy and baby girl #2 are doing fine. Give Caddy and little miracle girl a hug and kiss from me. I'm sending prayers to you and your family. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


oh thank you!! *hugs you*

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 28 2008, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642215


> I am so glad your two beautiful girls are home now. I hope everyone has a restful night! [attachment=41501:big_hug.gif][/B]


I have to admit, I'm exhausted! I'm just glad it didn't happen at 3am. I just wish she could have waited a day - I would have taken her right into my vet for a section as soon as she showed the first signs of problems. This ER vet wouldn't do the section until they had exhausted all other avenues. I am fairly sure I wouldnt' have lost the first puppy if that had happened.


QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 28 2008, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642216


> To Caddy and you lots of love and licks from Mateo and hugs from me!
> 
> And to your new little girl we send lots of love![/B]


Thank you so much for your support! I need to show Chowder his new half-sister!

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Sep 28 2008, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642221


> Oh, Stacy, I'm so sorry Caddy had such a difficult delivery and I'm very sorry for the loss of those little ones. :crying 2: I'm relieved Caddy is back home with her new baby girl and that you can get some well deserved rest. Lots of hugs! :grouphug: Glad Baby Not!Scully is staying nice and warm, too. :wub2:[/B]


Yep, Baby not!scully is toasty warm. Caddy is such a good mom (when she finlly gets the chance!)


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Stacy, I'm coming into this late........I've been sick. I'm soooo sorry to hear about the puppies. What a horrible experience for you, Marina and Caddy. So much heartbreak. I don't know how you do it. Girl #2 is a very special girl and I hope she grows up to be everything you want her to be.

Kisses for Caddy and Marina and Hugs for you,

Cathy


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray! Glad Caddy and Baby Not!Scully (LOL) are home safe and sound.

I can't wait to see pics of the little one. :wub: Now Caddy (and you) can get

some much-deserved R&R. :smheat:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations Caddy, baby and Stacy! 

So sorry to hear about the loss of the other two pups. What a heartbreaker... :crying: ....if only Caddy could have waited till Monday.....


I am also so very happy you got your girl and that she's healthy and that Caddy is doing very well - so there is reason to celebrate. :biggrin: Can't wait to see more pictures. 

You'll remember why you go through all this real soon....  ...got any ideas for a name at all yet?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Sep 28 2008, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642237


> Stacy, I'm coming into this late........I've been sick. I'm soooo sorry to hear about the puppies. What a horrible experience for you, Marina and Caddy. So much heartbreak. I don't know how you do it. Girl #2 is a very special girl and I hope she grows up to be everything you want her to be.
> 
> Kisses for Caddy and Marina and Hugs for you,
> 
> Cathy[/B]


cathy, i am so sorry to her that you are so sick! I have been thinking about you!

It is too bad about the puppies but I was able to bring my sweet Caddy home, and that is how i have to look at it. If something had happend to her, i would never forgive myself! She is a special dog and I'm just so happy to see her drinking, eating, peeing and taking such good care of this little puppy. I don't even want to think of how upset she must have been back in the treatment room with strangers, in labor and not being able to have her puppy with her. 

Now take care of yourself!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 28 2008, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642238


> Hooray! Glad Caddy and Baby Not!Scully (LOL) are home safe and sound.
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of the little one. :wub: Now Caddy (and you) can get
> 
> some much-deserved R&R. :smheat:[/B]


i'll take some pics soon, neither caddy or not!scully look very good right now!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 28 2008, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642239


> Congratulations Caddy, baby and Stacy!
> 
> So sorry to hear about the loss of the other two pups. What a heartbreaker... :crying: ....if only Caddy could have waited till Monday.....
> 
> ...


The only thing that isn't 'typical' is that caddy went into labor in the morning - but of course it would be when my vet office was closed!

Marina wants to name her Scully and so I've been calling her not!scully because that isn't going to be her name, LOL. she has been watching WAY too many Xfiles episodes!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Stacy I'm so sorry for the loss of the two pups :grouphug: 
Baby Not!Scully welcome to the world :Flowers 2:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh Stacey - I have been out most of the day and I was trying to catch up on everything with my iphone but I didn't see the part where number 3 didn't make it .. :smcry: 

Perhaps if they just did the c-section immediately - the boy would have been saved ..

Anyway, just glad that Caddy is home and you have a beautiful little girl from her and I go my wish ... (ok I was selfish) ...but wooohooo - I won't forget her birthday.

Can wait for pics after you are all rested.

God bless all of you ...

Caddy is special - she has to be she is related to my old Max RIP ...

Bella and Max send soft licks to baby NOT!Scully - come on Marina - pick something a bit more feminine for this beauty !! :smtease:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO SORRY TO READ THAT TWO PUPS DIDNT MAKE IT.
THANK GOD CADDY AND HER BABY GIRL ARE DOING WELL :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Stacey,
What a terribly stressful time you and little Caddy have had...I'm so sorry about the loss of the two pups . I am however happy little Caddy didn't have to have a c-section and that she has the one precious little girl to mother. Hope you can get some much needed rest today!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Big hugs to you Stacy. I'm so glad that Caddy and her new puppy are doing well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad Sweet Caddy and her sweet little girl are home!!!!! Get some rest Stacy and I am sorry about the ER Vet!!!! Give kisses to Caddy from all of us!!! arty: :smootch: :smootch: arty:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh dear.... i'm so sorry for the loss of those two tiny lives. how heartbreaking. if they just did the c-section immediately then maybe the loss of the little boy could have been avoided. 
on a lighter note, i am very glad to see that baby girl and caddy are doing well. i look forward to seeing her grow.
please take care....of the furry patients and of yourself. 

BIG hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy, I am so sorry the whelping didn't go as planned and the 2 tiny pups were lost. I am happy that you were able to bring Caddy and her lovely girl home to be nice and cozy in comfortable surroundings. I hope they are both showing improvement this morning. Hugs to all. 

Maybe Scully Not's name should be Autumn since we just went into autumn and it is such a lovely time of the year.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update on precious Caddy and her miracle little baby girl. I'm refraining from using "NotScully" for fear it will stick. LOL Poor Marina....what an awful name for a sweet little soon to be ball of white fluff. Remind her that Scully was a red head and that too many people will think she was named after the seagull in The Little Mermaid. Wasn't his name Scully? And you even managed to get a pic. Wow. I'm in awe of you. And the poor thing deserves to be spoon fed for a very long time. I'm so glad Caddy has her little girl to mommy.

Now as far as this ER Vet. Don't you as the owner have the right to choose? If you said you wanted the C-Section, shouldn't they oblige? But maybe they aren't qualified to do a c-section on such a tiny girl and it was better that they didn't do it. I just don't understand why we hear so many reports on how awful emergency vets are. Are they vets who aren't very good and couldn't get into a practice and that's why they are ER Vets? The ER Vets on the show of the same name on Animal Planet are pretty wonderful. Anyway, I'm so sorry you had to deal with all of that and am glad to hear you pulled a little attitude so Caddy and baby could be brought together. Way to go uber mom!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been out of the loop with all of this until now, but like everyone else, I want to tell you how sorry I am that you lost those two beautiful precious puppies. I know it was a very trying and stressful time for Caddy, you and your family. I am just so thankful that Caddy made it through the ordeal and that she is healthy and recovering nicely from her birthing experience. Losing those babies was tough but losing momma would have been absolutely devistating. Give thanks that you have a healthy Caddy and a new healthy baby girl to love and spoil. A healthy momma and a new baby are surely blessings!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry that your baby lost 2 babies, but luckily there is one beautiful girl (that I cant wait to see more pics of). Congratulations to you Stacy! Boy, it sure sounds like hard work to have puppies. Glad Caddy is doing well.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stacy, Bob and I are so very sorry for the little ones that did not make it.

Congrats on your healthy baby girl!!! We can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of the two tiny ones :grouphug: I'm so glad to hear that Caddy and her little girl are doing well!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 29 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642202


> I just have to thank EVERYONE for their kind words and support!!!
> 
> We are back home from the vet and Caddy and Puppy are doing fine. Caddy actually looks better than I thought she would! Of course, she's been having IV fluids all afternoon, that might have something to do with it!
> 
> ...


Stacy, I'm so sorry you and Caddy had problems. It's good to hear she's doing fine. Good luck with the new little one. 

Scully sounds like a great name. My daughter's dog's name is Mulder, btw. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the little babies that didn't make it :smcry:. But I am so relieved sweet Caddy and her little baby girl are OK and doing well!

I hope you're getting some much needed rest! God bless you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Caddy is a beautiful mommy. I am so sorry for the loss of her 2 babies....but I am so happy she has one baby to comfort. I'm so thankful Caddy and her lil girl are recovering well. Hugs and kisses to them both!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww... lots of love to those precious little ones... thank God for the blessings in our life!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hard to say the right words ,so sending you lots o f hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *HUGS* to you and your girls


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy that Caddy and little "not Scully" are doing well. I know that the new baby girl will be even more special to you because of the challenges involved with her birth. I hope that she is as wonderful as her dear, sweet mother and her gorgeous father and I know that she will be something extraordinary!!! :grouphug: 

Although I am very sad for your loss, let's not think about that, but instead, let's concentrate on this special new little girl that Caddy has produced. :grouphug: :grouphug: And let's thank God that Caddy is alright. rayer: 

I know that she will be a wonderufl mother (again).

Lynn

P.S. Yes, sometimes I think we're crazy to go through these ordeals and endure the grief -- but the joy of the special little girl makes it all worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

I have such mixed feelings, as I am sure do you! Thank goodness Caddy and the precious NS are okay! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I so look forward to seeing the little one grow up!!!

Take care!

Robyn


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my!

I am glad Caddy has one to care for and am so sad about the other two.

If you have any future litters (I know you will!), perhaps your regular vet can bring the ER ones up to speed on how malts need special care during the process and C-sections should not be postponed for them??!


Hugs to your whole family.

Miracle or Lucky or Blessing or Skully (one tough chic) are all great names.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

((Hugs to you for all you've been through yesterday))

Sending good wishes and love for baby girl and mommy. Can't wait to see pics of her growing up!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Stacy, I am so sorry I am coming into this so late. As much as I wanted to stay glued to SM for reports my bronchiditis got the best of me and I just came on the computer this morning and saw the news of Caddy and her ordeal. 

You guys have been on my mind for weeks now and though I am very sad over the two losses you suffered I am thankful that Caddy has given birth to a healthy baby girl.
I hope from here on out everything goes well for the new mommy and her sweet baby.

Hugs to all of you.

Lynda :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good morning Stacy, Caddy and baby girl. :wub: :wub: I'm so glad you are safe and sound this morning. I know the next 24 hours will be sooooo much more fun then the last! :Sunny Smile: I can't wait to see pictures when you are all rested and relaxed. :two thumbs up: REST is the big word for today girls. :you rock:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I feel just terrible. My internet went down yesterday afternoon.

Linda kept me updated, via phone calls, thru all that was happening.
We were so upset and worried for you, Caddy, and the pups.

Although I wasn't online, you didn't leave my thoughts, or prayers.
Not for a second.

I'm so greatful Caddy, and her pup, are home, and safe.

We love you Stacy!! :smootch:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about her two puppies. :bysmilie: I am so happy that the baby girl and her are doing well and safe home. {{{{{Hugs to you and your family and little Caddy and baby.}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs to you and Caddy and the sweet little baby. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry I missed this update - such sad news :grouphug: I hope your numero uno thrives  You know Arabella is an only pup ( SO WATCH OUT  ) , they can be quite the handful . Sarah


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too am just now reading this...sending best wishes to Cady...and her darling little girl....sorry you all had to endure so much grief....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Stacy,

I may be way late... and a dollar short (after today) but I wanted you to know that we are really sorry for the difficulty you went through.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Stacy,

I'm late to the party as well. My laptop was stolen yesterday so I missed it all. I am so happy to hear little Caddy is home safe and sound and that one precious little girl is alive and well. :wub: I am so sorry for the loss of the other two. :smcry: I'm sure you must be exhausted from everything. Take care and try to get some rest.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats on the healthy baby girl, Stacy! I'm sorry to hear that the other two didn't make it. :grouphug: :crying 2:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about the sweet angel babies who had to leave us so soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm also very happy for Caddy and baby Dana (isn't that Scully's first name?) I'm sure Caddy will be an excellent mother.

Josie says: Yup, Dana's a good name, so is Josie....**wink**


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Caddy and your new baby girl.
I said a prayer for your 2 little Angels.
xoxox


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby, I am just so sorry it couldnt have been three. Glad both Caddy and Baby are doing well.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now catching up on this thread and I'm so sorry and sad that two of the pups didn't make it.  I'm so thankful that Caddy is OK and she that does have a beautiful baby girl! I could never breed because my nerves couldn't take it! 
Hugs to all!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I wasnt on SM at all yesterday due to a funeral. I am so sorry to hear about the loss of the two puppies, but I am so glad that one of them made it and is safe and healthy! My thoughts and prayers are with you all!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just came across this thread now. I'm so sorry about the two puppies who didn't make it, but I'm very happy that Caddy and her little girl are home and doing very well under your care.

Hugs to mom and baby girl. :wub:


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi guys, havn't been on in a while so I just saw this!

Poor babies. Sorry you went through this. 

Can I ask a question though?

Do all Maltese have this much trouble whelping? Or is it just Caddy that has had troubles.

I am just wondering because it seems so dangerous to put our dogs through this.

I can only imagine what would have happened if some random BYB had gone through this! SO glad Caddy is in good hands.

Is this her last litter?


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

I meant to edit, I just read up on what i missed. Congrats on Caira's CH and all your accomplishments!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

From what I've read, it isn't uncommon for these fluffs to have difficult labors. I know that they do sometimes require c-sections. The smaller the female, the harder it can be on them. Just one of the many reasons I'll never breed!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (kcalbat @ Oct 16 2008, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651746


> Hi guys, havn't been on in a while so I just saw this!
> 
> Poor babies. Sorry you went through this.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your nice words!

A lot of maltese have trouble whelping but then just as many free whelp without any problems! Caddy isn't the best free whelper but she is an amazing mom and has nice puppies. She is 5.5 lbs so she is big enough to safely whelp, she just tends to stop contracting at crucial moments. 

When I was at the ER vet all day, i also wondered what would happen if a byb ran into the same problems. i'm sure there would be a different outcome, esp if they were hoping to make some money off the puppies, LOL


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

Ah, I see.

Im glad everyone is okay now. That puppy is adorable :wub: 

If you breed her again, will you opt for a c section?


----------

